# التشويش على اسلاك الانترنت



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة وبعد...
اقوم بجمع بعض البيانات للدراسة والتحليل..
السرعات التي فحصتها هي:
128كيلوبيت
512كيلوبيت
2 ميقا بيت
4 ميقا بيت
10 ميقابيت
15 ميقابيت
20 ميقا بيت
24 ميقابيت
الكيابل هي من نوع UTP





طريقة الاختبار هي حقن (السرعات المختلفة) للبيانات من طرف السلك وقياسة في الطرف الاخر بطول معين..
ثم اعادة نفس السيناريوا باطوال مختلفة للسلك.
المشكلة, ماقدرت احصل من تجربتي علاقة بين السرعة والتشويش.. قد يكون هناك شي بسييييييييييييط جدا من الارتفاع في التشويش مع السرعات العالية ولكنا ليست بشكل واضح. علما ان هناك محدودية واضحة للسرعات العالية.. 
ارجوا اعطائي مداخلاتكم بالعلاقة النضرية بين البيانات والتشويش في السلك بشكل نضري.. او اي موقع او رسم بياني يوضح شي من هذا القبيل..
في انتضار تعليقاتكم وافكاركم..


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اليوم جبت لكم نتيجة التشويش مع زيادة سرعة الخط... 
الون الازرق هو قيم التشويش... الخط الاحمر هو متوسط القيم وقد اوجدت معادلتة بوساطة ماتلاب..
يفترض بان يزيد التشويش؟!!!!!!!!! ليش التشويش قاعد يقل مع السرعات العالية؟!!!!!






يعني المفروض يزيد مع زيادة ال


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع فعلا رائع


----------

